# SEC top 10



## SheriffKilla

This is a pretty strong collection of players and of course Kentucky has one of the amazing teams ever when it comes to NBA talent

1. John Wall
2. DeMarcus Cousins
3. Patrick Patterson
4. JaMychal Green
5. Jeff Taylor
6. Terrico White
7. Michael Washington
8. Kenny Boynton
9. Andrew Ogilvy
10. Jarvis Varnado

First of all Sidney .. I got to know him personally over the past year and, we arent THAT close but lets just say I have a few friends in his circle and he is a cool guy and everything and very talented. I even had him rated number 1 in his class as late as a few months ago, but Im saying right now he just isnt close to being there mentally to be a pro plus with all the controversy with his pops .. Unfortunately I just dont see it but I do hope he proves me wrong and gets it together, because he can become a top 3 guy in this conference for sure

Also I need more to see more of Daniel Orton to put him on here (sorry daniel if you read this).. 

now as far as the list
Im pretty high on Green and while he isnt a prototypical nba forward the guy can flat out play and thats all that matters
Meanwhile Terrico White still hasnt proven himself to warrant the high ranking some websites give him
Kenny Boynton also needs to prove he has NBA position (I know,kind of hypocritical considering what I just said about Green)
Anyway looking forward to a much improved SEC , Tennessee might be my favorite team in the country


----------



## HB

They say Wall's back up could arguably be as good as him, which would make him a top 10 prospect no doubt. And isnt Andrew Ogilvy playing in another country?


----------



## SheriffKilla

ehh dont know about Bledsoe if thats who your talking about him, he didnt impress me that much when I saw him .. granted it was sort of a highlights thing so Im not a big expert
Also I apologize if Ogilvy is playing somewhere else, I didnt hear anything about that... about to go do my homework
EDIT: Didnt find anything about Ogilvy leaving Vanderbilt.. you have a link???


----------



## HB

My bad, I was wrong on that. I thought I read somewhere he had signed with an European team.

EDIT: Now I know why I made the mistake. I confused Oglesby with Ogilvy.


----------



## TM

HB said:


> They say Wall's back up could arguably be as good as him, which would make him a top 10 prospect no doubt.


HB, you read my links thread! Yes, it was Bledsoe. I have a feeling the two will be pushing each other. Might be playing together in the backcourt. Definitely will be a weaker shooting combo when they're in the game together, but they will be quick as lightning.


----------



## HB

Yeah I read it, but didnt know where to comment on them cause it wasn't the team thread.


----------



## Blue

Bledsoe is legit. Dont know how Calipari got him to qualify, but he is legit. Could probably start for any other team in the country. I'll have to see Cousins and Orton in action 1st, not too sure on those freshmen. Nice talent on paper, but paper is nothing. Looking @ UF I think you have to consider Tyus, Vernon Macklin & Ervin Walker as well who each one could end up being UF's best player this year. :whoknows:


----------



## HKF

Who the hell is Jeff Taylor? I have never heard of him. What school?


----------



## SheriffKilla

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Jeff-Taylor-1351/


----------



## HKF

I asked what school he plays for and you give me a link. Wouldn't it have just been easier to tell me what school he played for?


----------



## TM

how hard is it to click a link? plus you get more info. thanks for the link, fjkdsi


----------



## SheriffKilla

HKF said:


> I asked what school he plays for and you give me a link. Wouldn't it have just been easier to tell me what school he played for?


Ya, I kind of since you asked who he is assumed you would want more info on him than just what school he plays for...
Vanderbilt

lol, some about this Jeff Taylor guy pisses HKF off... maybe its cuz hes swedish


----------



## HKF

My apologies. I clicked the link and totally couldn't find where it said Vanderbilt. My bad. I wanted the school so I can know which team to watch out for.


----------



## E.H. Munro

DX player pages leave a little something to be desired.


----------



## BlueBaron

The top 3 looking pretty good...


----------



## SheriffKilla

yep crazy talent there, I think you guys will get a pleasent surprise out of Cousins 
Sure he is already hyped but he is right up there with Favors and Wall as far as Im concerned


----------



## MemphisX

Cousins is a lazy bum. He just isn't a high level pro prospect IMO. Poor effort. Poor rebounder. Not a shot blocker. Not good enough on the block to be a primary option on offense. He is a 3rd big at best in the NBA. I hope he is not drafted by the Grizzlies.


----------



## SheriffKilla

I saw maybe a little lazyness from him in HS but I dont buy that
With Calipari and fighting for the national championship like they most likely will be his comptetiveness will come out
Just because he likes to play on the perimeter doesnt mean hes lazy
With a higher level competition I think that will go away 
If anything he is a little soft sometimes avoiding contact but once again nothing that cant be fixed very easily


----------



## HB

I almost thought Memphis was describing Sidney for a second.


----------



## MemphisX

HB said:


> I almost thought Memphis was describing Sidney for a second.


Same difference. You can't sell me on an athletic big who does not give it on the boards making it big in the NBA. Just doesn't happen.


----------



## bigblue2144

BlueBaron said:


> The top 3 looking pretty good...


Being that I am a diehard UK fan, I completely agree 

John Wall will be in action for the first time in an official contest this Friday in an exhibition against Clarion. He is only playing the 1st half, so be sure to check him out! Since Wall has to sit out the first regular season game against Morehead State, Calipari is sitting him for the 2nd half so that the guys who are playing in the Morehead game are prepared. Then after that game, Mr. Wall is going to be unleashed for the rest of the year! Gosh, I seriously CAN'T WAIT to see him put on that KENTUCKY uniform for the first time. It should be a very exciting year for us.


----------



## bigblue2144

MemphisX said:


> Cousins is a lazy bum. He just isn't a high level pro prospect IMO. Poor effort. Poor rebounder. Not a shot blocker. Not good enough on the block to be a primary option on offense. He is a 3rd big at best in the NBA. I hope he is not drafted by the Grizzlies.


 Yes, that was definitely the knock on him coming out of HS, and I do think there will be times this year where he won't give it his all. But overall I expect him to be motivated and to play at a high level all season long. He has fellow 5-star center Daniel Orton playing behind him, so if Cousins wants to be a big-time draft pick, he has to push himself or he'll be riding the pine.

So far, he's been having a blast in college and gets along great with his teammates, notably Wall and Bledsoe. In our first exhibition game of the season, Cousins scored 11 points, pulled down 6 rebounds and had 4 BLOCKS(!!!). We played against a small Campbellsville team, but he certainly lowered his shoulder and forced contact on his shots, so the physical part of his game was there. He also fought hard for rebounds, and the blocked shots showed great effort on his part. There were a few times where he seemed sluggish tho, but only on a few plays. It certainly wasn't his regular behavior, but I still expect that part of his game to change as the season goes on.

The thing that's so amazing about him is how well he handles the ball in the open court. I've seen videos from practices, and I watched Big Blue Madness, the Blue-White scrimmage and the exhibition game against Campbellsville. This man is an excellent ball-handler and passer for his size. There have been quite a few times where he'll block a shot or grab a rebound, dribble down the court while weaving past a couple guys, and either explode to the hoop and hit a fancy layup or he'll pull up and drain a long jumper. For a guy that's 6'11" 260 lbs., that's pretty rare. I expect Cousins to grow up a lot this season and show off how immensely talented he really is. I can't wait to see how this season plays out. GO CATS!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

No one does more with less minutes than Demarcus Cousins. This leads me to believe that he can find a good coach that actually brings along his players, which Cal never does, and could be somebody in the end. He will probably be a paycheck player.


----------



## bigblue2144

Well so far, the UK players are playing fantastic. John Wall has been the college sensation of the year, and Patterson, Cousins, and Bledsoe are all playing at a very high level. So far, here are their numbers:

John Wall: 17.2 PPG, *7.5 APG*, 4.0 RPG, *2.4 SPG*, 33.3 MPG, .521 FG %, .433 3-pt FG %

Patrick Patterson: 16.6 PPG, 8.6 RPG, 0.9 BPG, 1.2 APG, 30.9 MPG, *.625 FG %*, .450 3-pt FG %

DeMarcus Cousins: 15.2 PPG, 9.0 RPG, 1.8 BPG, 0.6 APG, *18.7 MPG*, .545 FG %, .333 3-pt FG %

Eric Bledsoe: 10.1 PPG, 3.0 APG, 2.6 RPG, 1.1 SPG, 28.2 MPG, .448 FG %, *.500 3-pt FG %*

A lot of numbers stand out to me here... Wall is not only scoring at a very high level for a freshman PG, but he is actually fulfilling his point guard duties extremely well by averaging 7.5 assists per game while also averaging 2.4 steals per game. Those are fantastic numbers for any PG. Patterson is nearly averaging a double-double while shooting at an extremely high .625 FG percentage! Cousins is an absolute beast, and the above poster is absolutely right: in only 18 MINUTES, he is averaging 15 POINTS AND 9 REBOUNDS!!! That is just SICK!!! Then check out Eric Bledsoe hitting 1/2 of his 3-point shots. That's not just a 2-4 misleading number either, he is currently 18-36 from 3-point land. 

Not too bad huh? I love it!!! GO CATS!!!


----------



## MemphisX

Well Cousins has sure changed the rebounding thing, that is for sure 18/18 today. He still doesn't look well conditioned and the attitude is still present. But he is productive, which puts him above 90% of the big men prospects right now. 



Geaux Tigers said:


> No one does more with less minutes than Demarcus Cousins. This leads me to believe that he can find a good coach that actually brings along his players, which Cal never does, and could be somebody in the end. He will probably be a paycheck player.


I think a goos culture in the NBA could make him a Nene-ish type player.


----------



## bas320

fjkdsi said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Jeff-Taylor-1351/


The analysis is wonderful
coach handbags


----------



## SheriffKilla

I did a pretty good job on these I think, Varnado has played himself into at least the top 6 in thid ranking meanwhile Ogilvy has shown little to no improvement since his freshman season


----------



## coolpohle

Storm Warren has really emerged for LSU in his sophomore season averaging a double double so far (14 points, 10 boards). I don't think there's much draft talk about him yet, but I think there should be.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

coolpohle said:


> Storm Warren has really emerged for LSU in his sophomore season averaging a double double so far (14 points, 10 boards). I don't think there's much draft talk about him yet, but I think there should be.


Didn't see this! Good look. Storm has been a major surprise to me this season and I follow that team very closely obviously. He's come full circle on offense displaying much more scoring ability than I ever thought he would this early. Last season in the few minutes he played he looked shellshocked out there. He's a little shorter than you want but the tenacity and strength is there.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Is he strictly a 4 or do you see him as potentialy being a SF down the road??
Because obviously at his height he is a tweener


----------



## Geaux Tigers

fjkdsi said:


> Is he strictly a 4 or do you see him as potentialy being a SF down the road??
> Because obviously at his height he is a tweener


No he's a 4 only.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

My SEC Draft Rankings:

1. John Wall
2. Demarcus Cousins
3. Patrick Patterson
4. Jarvis Varnado
5. Terrico White
6. Andrew Ogilvy
7. Marshawn Powell
8. Jeff Taylor
9. Eric Bledsoe
10. JaMychal Green
11. Kenny Boynton
12. Scotty Hopson
13. Daniel Orton
14. Tasmin Mitchell
15. John Jenkins
16. Alex Tyus
17. Storm Warren
18. Devan Downey
19. Kodi Augustus
20. Jermaine Beal
21. Vernon Macklin
22. Wayne Chism
23. Senario Hillman

Obviously missing is Renardo Sidney but I doubt he ever plays a minute in the SEC so he doesn't count. Tyler Smith belongs here too.

Kenny Boynton is probably going to have to wait a year and jet after next season. I'm not sure he's 6'2 and his shooting has been really streaky. He's going to have to show more PG skills because that's where he may find himself in the NBA.

Eric Bledsoe has been impressing scouts, but I think he's hiding some faults in John Wall's shadow. I'd like to see him run a team by himself. I think the talent is there, but he still has a long way to go to deserve the ranking I gave him over guys that are actually producing in the SEC right now. He has room to move down basically. Daniel Orton is in this boat but I believe once he gets some minutes people are going to love the defense he brings to the table.

It's obvious I'm high on Terrico White. I love his athleticism and I think the NBA will too. He is having trouble impacting the stat sheet in other ways, but the talent is most certainly there.

Marshawn Powell might be the guy to win the SEC Freshman of the Year if John Wall suddenly vaporized. Flying well below the radar right now.

Tasmin Mitchell's knock is his measurments and his lack of position. Even he doesn't know where he's supposed to be playing. He makes his biggest impact as a PF but there is no way he plays that on the next level. Without the ball handling and athleticism it's hard to see him succeed at the 3, but his production this season has to get him some looks.

Alex Tyus, Vernon Macklin, and Wayne Chism all have inside presence but I don't think they are going to be able to put it all together. If you held a gun to my head and made me pick one I'd go with Tyus because of his athleticism. His ability to run the floor and jump could slide him up a number of spots, but as of right now he's a poor man's Joakim Noah.

Devan Downey is so small, but you have to respect his heart and the fact that he's still putting up big numbers and always comes through in the clutch. Late second round and I'm all set on guards then I may take DD just to see what he can do. It isn't impossible.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Travis Leslie...I don't know where to put him just yet. Also Michael Washington for Arkansas. If you ask me though Washington has played himself out of most mocks.


----------



## SheriffKilla

I think you forgot Howard Thompkins. I think he is top 10 in the SEC for sure, has solid size for a PF and can really shoot and only 19 years old..
Also why Jamychal Green so low?
I am a big fan, but you probably watch more SEC than me
Didnt notice much from Marshan Powell but Im gonna take a 2nd look since you seem to like him


----------



## HKF

Thompkins is the clearest omission.


----------



## Blue

Macklin is a serviceable big for college, but I dont really see the NBA in him. He's decent athletically, but he is more stiff than athlete, and his size advantage wont translate to the next level. I think Chandler Parsons is a better prospect... Erving Walker is probably better than both in terms of impact, but he has some obvious physical limitations that will hurt his stock and raise questions on the next level.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ahhhhhhh Thompkins...woops


----------



## Smithian

Let me share my views on some Arkansas prospects. This is a team with some serious players that has played amazingly below the sum of their parts due to injuries, suspension, and some bad apples (none of which are NBA prospects).

F/C Michael Washington = This guy should have gone last year. He has fallen off the chart. He's barely serviceable for the Hogs down low and in crunch time minutes he is going to the bench for either a 6'9 JUCO banger on defense or for Marshawn Powell playing small ball C on offense. He was hurt in the offseason and now is limping up and down the court when he plays. Seems like every time he has a healthy game he does show flashes of last year, but gets into quick foul trouble like his freshman and sophomore years. If he goes back to his play last year, I'm not sure of a good comparison for him. All I can think of is maybe what Rasheed Wallace should be. He play C in Arkansas's full court philosophy but back in his AAU days, he spot lighted at PG. Stan Heath called him the most talented player he ever coached. The same Stan Heath who recruited Zach Randolph to Michigan State. If Big Mike gets healthy and throws some of his patented 18 & 13 games together at the end of the season, he has the ability to go to some camps and amaze NBA coaches and scouts. If he puts anything together at the end of the season, I’d be shocked if he doesn’t fight his way into the first round. If he keeps limping around, I wouldn’t be surprised if he goes undrafted. This isn’t the Mike Washington last year who at times looked like an NBA lottery pick.

PG Courtney Fortson = Like last year, no one has any clue if he’ll be back next year or not. He’s a good person, he just has issues. If he does go, someone will fall in love with him. There is not a single PG in the NCAA who has the ability to decide when he wants to get into the lane. He has ridiculous instincts and amazing quickness. He’s small, but that has never been a problem for him, even when playing big guards. He’ll need a year or two of development, but this is a guy who has all the PG instincts needed. His only problem is he doesn’t have a great feel yet of when to take over and when not to take over. It seems like he is either overly willing to pass or he just says screw the offense and goes full blow. I see him being a second rounder someday that lots of people are ultra high on or have no interest in.

And now for the guy who would be the unquestioned SEC Newcomer of the Year and probable freshman All-American if not for that school in Lexington.

F Marshawn Powell = Think Al Harrington. From the day he stepped on campus, teams have been diagramming to stop him. He’s about 6’7 with a good frame and is very strong. Very versatile. Could start at SF, PF, or C for us. Will be a nasty good combo forward in the NBA who has the ability to play at either spot. Has the whole package. Can nail the three, fly in for alley oops, back bigger guys down, has some handles, and has become a lock for atleast one or two huge tip slams on rebounds a game. Earlier in the season when Arkansas was walking it up and down, he played a lot of SF. Now that Fortson is back and we’re speeding up, he has played a lot of C. Good character guy as well. I think he’ll fit in best as a SF someday in the NBA, but he has the strength to play down low situationally or on a higher pace team. I think he needs two years of college to bulk up a bit more, but after that I could see him leaving. If he leaves this year, I see him being a second rounder. If he stays another year he’s a first rounder no questions asked. If he measures in at 6’8 which he probably will, this guy will be in the 10-20 range.


----------



## Smithian

Marshawn Powell just picked up an SEC Freshman of the Week award.



> Arkansas’ Marshawn Powell was named SEC Freshman of the Week after he averaged 14.0 points, 7.5 rebounds and 2.5 assists in wins against Mississippi State and at Ole Miss. He put together a complete game with 19 points, six rebounds, career-high tying three assists and three blocks against the Rebels for his 16th double-digit scoring performance of the season and fourth in SEC play. Against Mississippi State, he scored nine points and added a career best nine defensive rebounds in the Arkansas win.


The general feeling around Arkansas is he is a 2 & Done player. Barrng injury I'd be shocked to see him around for three years.


----------



## ATLien

Geaux Tigers said:


> Travis Leslie...I don't know where to put him just yet. Also Michael Washington for Arkansas. If you ask me though Washington has played himself out of most mocks.


6'4", excellent athlete. He isn't a good shooter [he only has four three point attempts this season], I don't think he projects to the NBA that well, but he is exciting. Averages more than a block and a steal per game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Watching John Jenkins right now I gotta say I may move him up on my list from 15 to 11. I think he may be better than Boynton and Hopson.


----------



## BlueBaron

Leslie was made for the NBA slam dunk contest. He will win it at some point. He's too athletic not to play in the league.


----------



## SheriffKilla

According to you guys half the SEC should be in the nba..lol 
Seriosly though havent seen a lot of Vanderbilt only the Kentucky game and some Maui action but there is no way John Jenkins is a better NBA prospect than Scotty Hopson, imo


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I listed the top "draftable" players in the SEC. Not the ones that I think will be drafted. And out of those last few guys that do get drafted I'm sure some of them will be second rounders and won't even stick. I am in no way thinking that the SEC has 23 players that will make the NBA right now.

As far as John Jenkins and Scotty Hopson goes I think it's pretty close with the edge for Jenkins. Jenkins is doing as a freshman what Hopson is doing as a sophomore. Hopson is averaging 3ppg more on a depleted Tennessee team that desperately needs his scoring. Jenkins is averaging 10 as a freshman on a very balanced team. I don't know if Jenkins is ready right now because some of these guys on my list are 2011 guys. I just gave a ranking of talent regardless of draft year. Jenkins has some legit NBA moves and a killer shot.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Hopson has an NBA game, I dont know about Jenkins so much...
BTW, Travis Leslie is a future NBA player to me as well, and I realize you didnt actually mean all 23 of those guys will make the league, GT
Tony Mitchell from Alabama is a guy I could see in the NBA in a couple season, the potential is there for sure.. A lot of talent in the SEC but the players still make mental mistakes which prevent their teams from taking that next step(Alabama, Georgia, Arkansas). Even Kentucky underachives with the type of talent they have, youth has to do something with that, though.


----------



## Smithian

Courtney Fortson almost pulled down his second career triple double in an OT win over Auburn today.

24 pts
10 rbs
7 assts

Courtney Fortson is a winner. Nothing more, nothing less. The kid that has forced us to four victories in a row looks like the same kid that made OU and Texas look silly last year before a team collapse. Courtney Fortson is one of the toughest guys in college basketball.


----------



## Blue

How about Parsons was ballin today? 18pts ,12rbs, and 6asts... Best closer in the league??


----------



## Smithian

Ervin Walker is who always scared me, not Parsons. He was a non-factor in the Arkansas game until after Florida pulled away.


----------



## Blue

Walker is nice too, but it seems like Parsons has really been the one steppin up lately... 2 weeks ago I prolly would've agreed with you, but it seems like Erv and Kenny are both hitting a wall right now due to carrying so much of a load. Chandler is really stepping up and becoming a complete player, and has responded well to helping with the ballhandling duties. Like Walker(earlier in the season), he is playing with alot of confidence down the stretch and making clutch shots. 

If we can get Walker and Kenny all clicking on the same day I think we could beat anybody... The problem is one of those guys usually struggles, and we end up in a bunch of nailbiters. Chandler has really been bailing us out.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

It's so funny because just a few weeks ago I was thinking of how Chandler Parsons to many was considered the best player in that 2007 Florida class that included Nick Calathes, Jai Lucas, and Alex Tyus. Before his hot streak he seemed like he was the least of the 4..and that argument could still be made.

As far as Courtney Fortson goes he is going to be the Devan Downey of next season. He is electric with the ball and I'm not sure there are any players in the SEC that can keep him from breaking them down. He's short but he's built like a brick ****house. I'm not really positive on his pro potential, but he is a joy to watch at the college level.

Erving Walker is a chucker...a short chucker.


----------



## Blue

Geaux Tigers said:


> *It's so funny because just a few weeks ago I was thinking of how Chandler Parsons to many was considered the best player in that 2007 Florida class that included Nick Calathes, Jai Lucas, and Alex Tyus.* Before his hot streak he seemed like he was the least of the 4..and that argument could still be made.


Honestly, I dont ever recall Parson's ever being viewed as the best player in that class... For awhile, people thought the only reason he even got an offer was because he was best friends with Nick. He was 3 star prospect up until late in the recruiting process from what I remember, and then he had a good senior year or something which boosted his ratings and seemed to justify the offer... 

Maybe he was thought to have the highest upside, but during his 1st 2 years he was a very raw/TO prone/inconsistent player, who looked like nothing more than a guy who rode Nick's coattails to a scholarship. He's growing into his body now, and playing like a much more heady and confident player this season. He's learning how to use his versatility for his size, isn't making the dumb TO's like he used to, and is able to make FT's at a reliable clip this year... I dont know anyone who ever thought that he would be better than Nick or Tyus coming in, he was always viewed more as a project and referenced as 'that guy who played in HS w/ Nick'. He's finally developing a name for himself, outside of Nicks shadow.


----------



## Nimreitz

Yeah, I remember a guy at another forum I visit who was a big Gators fan and went to HS with Calathes and Parsons essentially implying the same thing. Calathes is a star, and Parsons... well let's just hope he contributes before he graduates.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Been watching some Georgia games and Travis Leslie is even more underrated than Ive been thinking, this guy is really the reincarnation of Wade, of course not as good but still really good...
He is going in my top 20 overall next time around if he keeps it up


----------



## Smithian

Courtney Fortson got SEC Player of the Week last week.



Geaux Tigers said:


> As far as Courtney Fortson goes he is going to be the Devan Downey of next season. He is electric with the ball and I'm not sure there are any players in the SEC that can keep him from breaking them down. He's short but he's built like a brick ****house. I'm not really positive on his pro potential, but he is a joy to watch at the college level.


The more I watch him the more I think he'll be ok in the NBA. Since the lineup changes following the Kentucky massacre, Pelphrey has unleashed Fortson here and there at SG with Rotnei Clarke or our freshman PG bringing it up court and sometimes even letting the freshman Julysses Nobles run the offense. Fortson is a flat out nasty scorer. I don't think it means he's not a PG since he still plays PG always in crunch time and always against the press, it's just he can score. He has improved his shooting a ton since last year and is so athletic(he throws down alley oops in pickup ball and even has tried to throw a couple down in games but was fouled midair). I think someday he'll sneak into the bottom of the first.


----------



## Smithian

Marshawn Powell is going NBA. He's so freaking athletic. I knew he was a good one due to catching some alley oops and some tip dunks, but pregame today when it was just some students in there and he was warming up alone, we started yelling at him dunks to due and he did everything for hand over eyes to windmill, tomahawks, and even caught a missed shot midair and windmilled it in one handed. He has dunk contest potential.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ravern Johnson from Mississippi State might have to make this list...not exactly sure where yet but he has length and NBA range on his 3 ball. Not much else he can do


----------



## ATLien

fjkdsi said:


> Been watching some Georgia games and Travis Leslie is even more underrated than Ive been thinking, this guy is really the reincarnation of Wade, of course not as good but still really good...
> He is going in my top 20 overall next time around if he keeps it up


He had 17 rebounds the other night from the SG position. He is def. one of the best athletes I've seen


----------



## Geaux Tigers

If you thought that drafting Thabeet at number 2 was alright...then why can't Jarvis Varnardo be a top 10 pick. He isnt tall like Thabeet and his offensive polish might have already hit it's upside so I don't think they are the same quality. But if you watched this tonight game you know that Varnardo changes the outcome of games with his presence in the paint. If he could play with some guys that know how to make an entry pass or throw a good lob instead of 4 chuckers he might average 4-5 points more per game! If you need a defensive player down low Varnado is the best there is.


----------



## Smithian

I hate to ride one player so much in this thread, but Marshawn Powell was flat out nasty tonight against South Carolina. He had 26 points and 8 rebounds. He scored posting up, midrange jumpers, drove in from the 3 point line a time or two, a fast break layup, and two alley oops including a monster one handed jam from Courtney Fortson. I know you all think I'm just hyping a random guy, but he was a 4* prospect, and you can go back to John Calipari's press conference after they destroyed us and even he mentions after the game he pulled over Marshan Powell and asked him how he slipped through the cracks and stuff and wasn't a much more big time recruit than he was. In the NBA, Powell has the talent to play SF no problem in a slower paced system and could thrive as a PF in a high tempo team.

As far as the PG mathchup tonight, Courtney Fortson added 19 points, nine rebounds, eight assists, and a sloppy eight turnovers. Devan Downey scored 28 points, but on 28 shots. It wasn't too exciting. Arkansas rotated three or four defenders on him as well as zoned him some and on the other end Arkansas ran most of their offense through the post.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Marshawn Powell is far from some random guy. I have him at number 7 on my SEC list. When I redo the list I don't think I could see him much higher than 6 passing up Andrew Ogilvy but he's a first rounder if he decides to come out this season...which I think will happen.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Update, see what you guys think

1. Walls Cousin
3. Patrick Patterson
4. JaMychal Green
5. Travis Leslie... I actually like Leslie and Green more than Patterson down the line but they are risks still because they need to develop some skills, which I think they will but you never know
6. Jeff Taylor
7. Howard Thompkins
8. AJ Ogilvy
9. Jarvis Varnado
10. Tony Mitchell... another guy with great potential but needs to continue to improve, if him, Green, Thompkins and Leslie show the same growth they have had this season next year Georgia and Alabama are gonna be dangerous

Also, I hate to say it but you were right GT, Im starting to think John Jenkins>Hopson as much as I like Hopson
Cant really rate Marshawn Powell because I have hardly seen him play, I need to get some Razroback games in on ESPN360
Same for Courtney Fortson who has been amazing looking at the results, I mean Arkansas lost at home to South Alabama w/o him and with him they are in 1st place in the SEC


----------



## Smithian

Just to bring this thread up again.

Courtney Fortson = Has utterly collapsed. I don't know what happened, but these past 5 games he has been puking up ridiculous turnovers, his shots off, and I literally can't watch when the ball is in his hands.

Michael Washington = Looks like an old man. I wish he had gone last year so he could have been a first rounder. Now at best he is a banger at time down low, decent defender, and takes plenty of charges. His offense is gone. He no longer even attempts threes. Every time he gets low post position that would have been dunks last year, he pump fakes before laying it up softly and hoping it isn't blocked. His back to basket game is being shoved from the basket and then pump faking three times before barely drawing rim with a fader or getting blocked with anythng else. I have never in my entire life seen a player, injuries or not, decline like this from one season to the next in college basketball. The days of him being an automatic 18 and 12, throwing down dunks on Damion James, whooping Patrick Patterson and Jarvis Varnardo's a$$ up and down the court, and looking like a fringe lottery pick are over. It's sad to watch.

Marshawn Powell = Still a beast. Teams are doubling him insanely and LSU even doubled him off ball. Still throwing down dunks, hitting some 3's, and smashing people back to the basket. I hope he doesn't leave after this season. He's that good.


----------



## Blue

Chandler Parsons needs to be on that list.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Blue Magic said:


> Chandler Parsons needs to be on that list.


Uhmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ATLien

He's a little slow.


----------



## Blue

ATLien said:


> He's a little slow.


Lol, well he's been tearing it up in SEC play. Of all people, ATL, u should know...  Get the kid touches and he produces.


----------



## BlueBaron

If JP Prince could play every game like he did against UK he would be an All American. Inconsistency gets you nowhere.


----------



## Blue

True, but how many 6'9" players you see doin what Chandler can do? Better prospect, better player, Prince is a bad comparison.


----------



## Smithian

Mike Dunleavy Jr? Bit less skilled, more athletic. Both pretty tall but both obviously guards.


----------



## Blue

Mike Miller with less handles, and not as silky smooth, but more raw athletic.


----------



## Smithian

Chandler Parsons has a place somewhere in the NBA.


----------



## SheriffKilla

SheriffKilla said:


> This is a pretty strong collection of players and of course Kentucky has one of the amazing teams ever when it comes to NBA talent
> 
> 1. John Wall
> 2. DeMarcus Cousins
> 3. Patrick Patterson
> 4. JaMychal Green
> 5. Jeff Taylor
> 6. Terrico White
> 7. Michael Washington
> 8. Kenny Boynton
> 9. Andrew Ogilvy
> 10. Jarvis Varnado
> 
> First of all Sidney .. I got to know him personally over the past year and, we arent THAT close but lets just say I have a few friends in his circle and he is a cool guy and everything and very talented. I even had him rated number 1 in his class as late as a few months ago, but Im saying right now he just isnt close to being there mentally to be a pro plus with all the controversy with his pops .. Unfortunately I just dont see it but I do hope he proves me wrong and gets it together, because he can become a top 3 guy in this conference for sure
> 
> Also I need more to see more of Daniel Orton to put him on here (sorry daniel if you read this)..
> 
> now as far as the list
> Im pretty high on Green and while he isnt a prototypical nba forward the guy can flat out play and thats all that matters
> Meanwhile Terrico White still hasnt proven himself to warrant the high ranking some websites give him
> Kenny Boynton also needs to prove he has NBA position (I know,kind of hypocritical considering what I just said about Green)
> Anyway looking forward to a much improved SEC , Tennessee might be my favorite team in the country


1. John Wall 
2. DeMarcus Cousins
3. Patrick Patterson
Got the top 3 right.

4. JaMychal Green - Coming back to school.
5. Jeff Taylor - Also back, these 2 were pretty solid rankings though.
6. Terrico White - 6th player drafted from SEC but remember before last season a lot of people had him in the lottery so me having him lower than most was the right decision.
7. Michael Washington - Terrible, this guy did nothing for himself as a senior and ended up losing on maybe a few million dollars because of that.
8. Kenny Boynton - Didn't quite live up to the hype I had for him but still could warrant this ranking as his career continues.
9. Andrew Ogilvy - Went undrafted, should've stayed another year.
10. Jarvis Varnado - Ended up the 7th player drafted from the SEC.

Guys I missed: Daniel Orton and Eric Bledsoe... Coach Cal is a G...


----------

